# Frater Sanguinius



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

I finished my Ronin miniatures version of the winged knight today. enjoy!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Pretty nice, only suggestion is fade the gem better. The transition is a little too drastic.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

errrr............DUDE OMFG that is the stuff we all love to see


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

amazing...


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

man that looks kick ass:victory:+rep for a good looking model


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks great! 

Who makes these? Does the company have license from GW and make some other cool minis?


----------



## Gruntax Argonax (Mar 21, 2009)

Pretty nice


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks guys for the responses. @ arcane: a company called ronin Miniatures makes these and i dont believe they're doing so under license. That's probably why this miniature is called "the winged knight" instead of "Sanguinius, primarch of the bloodangel legion of the spacemarines". they also produce Horus (lost son) the emperor (golden knight) mortarion (death knight) Leman Russ (odin Knight) and magnus the red (scarab knight). 

it's a shame GW doesn't bring then out themselves, it would be sooooo cool to use the primarchs in apocalypse based games set in M31...perhaps someday they realise that all the money that now flows into the pockets of others could flow directly into their own if they would just make what the people want...


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

OMFG that is awsome! I have always been a fan of Sanguinius, and have wanted to make him someday! Did you just buy it? cause then I think where may next income will go.....


----------



## Ironhaft (Mar 25, 2009)

Great work there! My one suggestion is to use more metallic gold for the paint - if you're going to use normal paint, then you should use NMM for a better look. Otherwise, sticking with colors such as Burnished Gold with an Ogryn Flesh wash is a better way to go.

Good work on the gems. However , as has been said before, the contrasts are a little drastic, so I recommend tying them together with a Baal Red glaze. Good work, love to see more!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that's great, man! Plus rep for some awesome work on such an awesome model!  Keep it up!


----------

